# Need help identifying please...



## wrassjd5 (Nov 30, 2015)

Please help me identify this handgun. I have no information about it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

While more pics would be helpful, and any caliber markings, it looks like a Beretta M1934 or something of that ilk. I think I'm seeing Beretta across the slide. I would want to say it's in .380 caliber/ 9mm Corto. If it's chambered in .32 cal it's a Beretta M1935.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_M1934


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems to be dated to WW2 (1944). Look just above the safety lever.
The slide clearly states: "-Cal. 7.65-" (which is .32 ACP).

I hope that it's empty, 'cause you've got it cocked, with the safety at "off" (with the red dot showing).

By 1944, Italy had deteriorated into two opposing armed camps: One (in the south) on the side of the Allies, and one (in the north) still on the side of the Nazis. Between them were the _Partizans_, who could be on either side.
I believe (but don't actually know) that Beretta was in the northern, pro-Nazi end of the country. This gun might've been issued to whatever remained of Mussolini's Italian Legions. Or to the Germans.


----------

